# Fuji SL's now listed on Performance site old models disappearing from Fuji's official



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

Lots of new developments at Fuji right now. 

Looks like the SL's are starting to appear with pricing on Performance, no Major discounts yet but the usual 20% back. 
2016 SL 1.3 $5999
Fuji SL 1.3 Road Bike - 2016
2016 SL 2.3 $2119
Fuji SL 2.3 Road Bike - 2016
2016 SL 2.5 $1899
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1186519_-1___000000

Also, if you have been watching, most road Altamiras and Gran Fondos have disappeared from fujibikes.com. The currently only list the Altamira 1.1 and 1.3 for the road Altamiras.

They list Gran Fondos in the 1.1 and 1.3 models but with a "classico" designation added. These aren't the same 1.1 and 1.3 offered last year. The previous 1.1 used C10 carbon and Dura Ace, the 1.1 "classico" uses C5 carbon and Ultegra. 

They now list 5 Gran Fondo disc brake models which are new. 

Weight penalty for Disc? The old Gran Fondo 1.1c, C10, Dura Ace was 15.91 lbs. The New Gran Fondo 1.1 Disc, C10, Dura Ace is 16.38 lbs.
2015 1.1c
Print Bike Page - 2015 Gran Fondo 1.1 C

2016 Gran Fondo Disc 
Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE SERIES | GRAN FONDO 1.1 DISC


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

$9,999 10.91lbs Fuji SL 1.1


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

The most affordable 10lb bike.


----------

